# How often do you weigh yourself?



## TwilightAgain

I do it every day, first thing of a morning. 

You? I'm interested to see if there are any other everyday weighers out there :)


----------



## daniandbaby

I dont think it good to weigh every day as your weight goes up n down, u should do it once a week at the sqme time imo


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Weekly... monthly... daily... got myself in to a big hole couldnt get out.

Kept lowering calories, got annoyed with scales, got bad moods, all in all i was a nightmare to be around im guessing. 

Then got slightly ill, then gained 10lbs here i am now back to weekly and sod the scales!!

Its all about how your feel, how your clothes fit, scales are NEVER a true thing.

I think you should stop doing it before it gets out of hand, thats from what happened to me.


----------



## TwilightAgain

daniandbaby said:


> I dont think it good to weigh every day as your weight goes up n down, u should do it once a week at the sqme time imo

You know I don't think thats true (at least maybe not for everyone), i've weighed myself almost everyday (first thing of a morning) since January and as long as i've not done anything to gain weight, it tends to either go up by 1-2 ounces or stay the same or go down :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

MummyToAmberx said:


> Weekly... monthly... daily... got myself in to a big hole couldnt get out.
> 
> Kept lowering calories, got annoyed with scales, got bad moods, all in all i was a nightmare to be around im guessing.
> 
> Then got slightly ill, then gained 10lbs here i am now back to weekly and sod the scales!!
> 
> Its all about how your feel, how your clothes fit, scales are NEVER a true thing.
> 
> I think you should stop doing it before it gets out of hand, thats from what happened to me.

I know exactly what you mean, its really hard to break the habit! I started doing it weekly, but then it became an everyday thing. I tried getting out of it but I found I was happier doing it everyday so went back into old habits.

I honestly wish I could take that perspective and say sod the scales but one of the most important things to me is that i'm classed as healthy eventually so the scales are kind of important. They keep me going and keep me motivated :)


----------



## Zoex89x

Me, I weigh myself on my wii every morning and I'm totally addicted and to scared not to weigh now incase I've put on and if I have I cut back that day on calories even if it's only my bmi that's gone up a bit not even any lbs and I have to reach my goal that I set, I have to admit it's a bit annoying but can't seem to stop but hopefully I will relax when I reach my goal weight. Think I can't stop aswell as when I do lose puts me in such a good mood :s


----------



## TwilightAgain

Same Zoe. It puts me a great mood too. I don't mind gaining if i'm expecting it. But admittedly I am gutted when I find i've gained and i've done all the right things. I'd love to be able to break the cycle, it would be exciting to see the scales go down 2-3 lbs at a time at a weekly weigh in but i've no will power to stop.


----------



## Vickie

I try to only weigh in once a week :)


----------



## Zoex89x

Twilightagain- yeah it would be nice to see a bigger weight loss each week but then I think it keeps me motivated to stick with the diet and make sure I lose when I weigh everyday and I worry if i only weighed once a week I'd have a more days of overeating as I'd think oh well I got a while until weigh in day lol sorry turned it into an essay but anyway I completely agree with u :)


----------



## MrsVenn

:blush: once when I get up and again at 5:30.. I didn't think I had a 'problem' it just makes me feel better knowing.


----------



## OmarsMum

Twice a day. Every morning & before I go to bed since I was 20 (12 yrs back).


----------



## cleckner04

Same as omarsmum. Once in the morning and once before I go to bed. I don't obsess about it but I like knowing. I can see where others would get really obsessive but I'm not like that.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I would like to only weigh on friday mornings (preferably after a poo!!) but i always sneak a few in mid-week too. Like this week was Monday, today, and then I'll weigh again on Friday.

Always in the morning though.


----------



## emsiee

About once a week, but when I was dieting, twice a day or more.


----------



## Inge

Is it just me or do scales change every day? Im 12st7.8lbs in mornings and can be 12st9-10lbs later on :wacko: Crazy. I used to have an eating problem and weighed myself all the time but now its almost everyday cos im bored :blush: Im going to stop though and only weigh on mondays :thumbup: Good knews is Iv stayed 12st 7lb since the birth :happydance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Your weight will fluctuate during the day. I'm consistently about 2lb heavier in the evenings than I am in the mornings!


----------



## Inge

I knew it changes during the day but its wierd how much it can change isnt it?


----------



## cleckner04

CottlestonPie said:


> Your weight will fluctuate during the day. I'm consistently about 2lb heavier in the evenings than I am in the mornings!

Same here with the 2 lb difference! That's part of the reason I weigh myself at night because I work out after Emma goes to bed so I know if I have to work extra hard that night or not. :haha:


----------



## TwilightAgain

cleckner04 said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Your weight will fluctuate during the day. I'm consistently about 2lb heavier in the evenings than I am in the mornings!
> 
> Same here with the 2 lb difference! That's part of the reason I weigh myself at night because I work out after Emma goes to bed so I know if I have to work extra hard that night or not. :haha:Click to expand...

I do this too! And sometimes I can tell by the night before if i'm going to lose weight by the morning. Exciting times! :haha:


----------



## sarahwilliam

you can check it out every week or monthly than checking out daily.

if you want to have an eye on your weight, you can check it out weekly but see to that you do excersise regularly, so that you can maintain your correct wait or if you wish to reduce it..


----------



## lucy_x

only once a week, Im not that obsessed by it, theres worse things going on in the world to worry about wether iv gained half an ounce over night


----------



## babyfromgod

I do it daily, i usually lose a bit each day or weigh the same, i will weigh a wee bit more if i have had a bad day and i know to work harder that day


----------



## aliss

Never, I go by the mirror!


----------



## tina_h75

every morning after a wee and then I weigh again before bed - If my weight is the same as it was in the morning then its pretty much guaranteed that I have lost some. I probably should only weigh once a week, but if I left it that long then I know I would slip up. Its knowing I will weigh myself every morning that keeps me on track throughout the day. I will only keep it up until I am happier with my weight and then I will probably stick to once a week just to keep an eye on things.


----------



## MrsKippling

I got far too obsessive about checking my weight so now do it every saturday morning, before eating/exercising xx


----------



## Char.due.jan

I weigh on the wii everyday, it's not so much having to weigh for me it's the fact I want to get my stamp and do the body test :haha:


----------



## Strawberries

Once a week :)


----------



## Floralaura

Every morning..get up, go pee, get naked, weigh self..haha..


----------



## bathbabe

Whenever im at home and need a wee....

They are just there :shrug:


----------



## xCookieDough

aliss said:


> Never, I go by the mirror!

^^ Same as. I'm not to bothered by my actual weight but only what I look like, so will weigh myself only once a month just to check but it really doesn't bother me. Every individual is different.
___XO


----------



## monalisa81

I do it every morning too. Sometimes before a wee and after a wee just to know how much I pee. LOL! Crazy I know :)


----------



## Raven24

Was every day but not gonna bother anymore I'd rather do it weekly and see a significant difference rather than 1lb


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Every Tuesday morning xx


----------



## letia659

I weigh daily but its kinda to keep me motivated but when I get more near my goal weight or get real set in an exercise routine Ill start doing weekly :)


----------



## Rhiannon

everyday out of habit - but i record my weight once a week

xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Once a week first thing in the morning. 
I have been down the road of weighing every day/several times a day and it put me in a bad place. 

xXx


----------

